# How Fast Do Yellow Tangs Grow?



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm thinking about buying a yellow tang about 1" for my 29 gallon FOWLR tank. Everyone says that they grow fast but how fast is that. If I were to get one and put it in a 29 gallon how soon would I have to upgrade? A year more or less? How many inches on average do they grow a year, if any one knows let me know thanks.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

go to and do a search, you'll find your answer right away.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

RC? what is that I have been doing resaerch and havent found anything about how much they grow in a year


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

don't do that... it's not really dependable on growth rate, it's just simply to small for any tang of any size...These fishes are active swimmers and require tank where they can swim around and explore. Its mean to trap small tang in 30g. You need to look for nano style fishes such as dwarf gobies and so


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well assume I dont care about being mean, how long would I have before I need an upgrade?


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

haha good reply mike put it simple well you need an upgrade straight away if thats the case the tang will grow depending on how heathy it is and how well it is fed but sure enouth yours will die so no need to worry because you have just waisted maney but hey who cares rite


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Mike122019 said:


> Well assume I dont care about being mean, how long would I have before I need an upgrade?
> [snapback]893552[/snapback]​


LMFAO best answer ever








take that tang police

what are the dimensions on ure 29g and as far as i know yellow tangs aren't the fastest growing fish going i have had mine in my 55 gallon for about 3 months no noticable grwoth spurts and water quality is good


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

30x12x18, My girl friend loves yellow tangs so I rather have a dead fish then hear her complain about how badly she wants one.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

30x12x18, My girl friend loves yellow tangs so I rather have a dead fish then hear her complain about how badly she wants one. Theres some early tank pics.


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

*Well assume I dont care about being mean, how long would I have before I need an upgrade*

well if thats a case I'd recommend to you to stick with piranhas cause such a moron could never learn a sh*t about reefing ...


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

OK thanks BOB I didnt know people were so sensitive about yellow tangs.







and i dont have piranhas


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

well after all this it is possable to get a yellow tang it wont grow to fast and depending on your filtration and feeding methods it is possable to keep one please get some plants for your tank for it to nibble on then the success rate will be better


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok cool, i was planning on getting some plants, does it matter what kind. Also how long will it be able to live there?


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Ignorant little prick.. I'd f*cking love to grab you for the neck, punch you around a bit, and than to squeeze you in a such a cube...

Fuzzy Dwarf Lion in a 10g ....kid you suck ass....


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

well all marine seaweed is fine but you have to supliment feed it so read up on all the foods they need search the net on it


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well you should not keep fish if you dont care about thier health. Tangs need alot of space. Yellows not as much, But mostlikely gonna stress out and die so i say not very fast at all if any.
This thread is worthless, so closed
Oh and cord ya know thats not right.


----------

